# watchman goby doing more hiding than watching



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi All,

I got a watchman goby a week and a half ago and he does more hiding than watching. He stays behind a rock at the side of my tank anytime I see him and doesn't really go for food when I feed them (or at least not that I can see). This is totally opposite to the tank he was in at the fish store (he was swimming around like crazy and so that's why I bought him). The tank at the LFS had cupramine in it, and I also did a 6 min freshwater dip before I put him in my tank. I made sure that the temp and ph matched my tank...is 6 mins too long for a freshwater dip? Or is this possibly somewhat normal behavior for a watchman goby thats only been in my tank a week or so?

All my other fish are doing fine, nitrates are almost non existant, salt gravity normal, temp is 79...


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I would say he just needs time to get used to the new tank.I know with some of my cichlids I have had them hide with no color for some weeks.with not eating I have had them not eat for close to a week.I am not familiar with your type of fish but am just saying in general with fish.Give him some time and dont over feed your tank or you will run into even more problems.


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree. It took at least a month for my watchman to get used to being in the tank. And then another month for me to really train him on how to eat. Depending on what I'm feeding I either have to put my hand in and drop some down near him and hope he sees it or I just hope that whatever it is some will drop to him. He does keep on the lookout for food though. You could also get a feeding stick and put pieces of shrimp or crab and what not on it. My goby just rips it right off the stick and eats the pieces up.


----------

